# Has anyone put polyacrylic over tung oil finish?



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wonder if anyone has tried to put polyactylic over a tung oil finish. I am more interested in long term. Maybe a project from a few years ago. My main concerns are adhesion problems if the piece ever warms up enough for the oil to weep.

The project I have in mind is a mahogany box that I think the oil finish will really bring out the beauty of the wood, but I want the protection that the polyacrylic offers. Can I have my cake and eat it to or am I asking for trouble?

Thanks for any idea's. I know that a lot of people use different products to achieve a finish, but up until now I have been a one or the other kind of guy. I don't want to take the time to do tests as it could be up to a week in finishing the oil and I would like to have it done in that amount of time.

Thanks again
Joey


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey, most tung oil finishes contain resins and dry hard. Oil weeping should not be a problem. I have put Minwax Polycrylic over Danish oil and not had any long-term problems.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Charlie, I didn't think I would have any problems, but it's best to check.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I use pure tung oil on the gunstocks I carve. After a few days for the tung oil to harden and any vapors to evaporate, almost any finish can be used. I've used every finish from a tung oil, varnish, and thinner mixture to automobile clear coat. Good luck with your project. I would take the time to test a small piece before I finished the project.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I am going to go sand up a piece of mahogany and do a test piece. I can at least tell if there will be any immediate problems. I have to many hours in the project to screw it up now because I rushed it. What's an extra few days compared to starting over.


----------



## JohnnyM (Jan 6, 2012)

I had queried the folks over at General Finishes a few months back about using a water based finish over oil. This was my question…

"I am considering using Endurovar for a top coat. 
I will be spraying with a HVLP turbine sprayer. Can this product be sprayed 
over…
1) Danish Oil
2) Latex Paint
3) Milk Paint
4) Oil Based Paint
5) Gel Stain

This is what they said…

"Do not use over Long oils like Danish and Linseed oil. You can use over stains oil or water once they are dry a good 24-48 hours. Yes you can use over our Milk Paint but Enduro Var does have a decided amber tint so if it is a lighter color take that into consideration and our High Performance or Enduro Poly. Latex paint takes a really long time to dry out, sometimes even a week so if you use latex paint you will have to wait to top coat. You can top coat our Milk Paint the next day. The Enduro Var can be brushed, or sprayed. If spraying use a .051 or 1.3mm needle."

Hope this helps.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

@ John. That all makes since. I am in the middle of doing a sample now. There is no real rush on the project so I will test it out and see what happens. Thanks for taking the time to share your findings with us.

One question for you, would a tung oil finish fall under a long oil? I guess I will be hanging out with google to figure it out.

Thanks again,
Joey


----------



## JohnnyM (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm 99% sure tung oil is a long oil.


----------

